

What developers can learn from roller coaster engineers - bolchowka
http://developers.livechatinc.com/blog/what-developers-can-learn-from-roller-coaster-engineers/

======
adrianb
Any train's brakes work the same way. Use pressure to release, automatically
brake when pressure is lost.

~~~
moepstar
The same principle applies to brakes in heavy goods vehicles.

